# Best place for Co2 Setup



## 6.0DSLPWR (Jun 6, 2010)

I am just starting to plant my 55 gallon tank. So far I have swapped my regular gravel with eco complete, starting EI dosing, started dosing flourish excel. I have a few different plants and so far I am happy with the plants and I have no algae issues but I want to add pressurized co2 to my tank. I am just wondering if anybody can recommend the best place to get co2 equipment? I have checked many fish stores(fishworld langley, IPU, Aquariums west, rogers, J&L) and the only place I could find any co2 stuff was J&L. But I am not sure if what J&L sells is the best out there thats why I am asking you guys. I also have a welder at home and have a tank from KMS tools so I am also looking into the idea of getting a tank/regulator from KMS or a welding shop.


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Got mine fron Canadian Aquatics (sponsor), great price and Patrick showed me how to put it together and use it which was very helpful.

Ive heard (could be wrong) that welding regulators dont have the fine control or maybe the pressure (cant remembet) we need for planted tanks. A new welding tank would work but used could have trace contaminates so its not recommended.

If you want the best you can spend $200-500 on dual stage regulators and boutique brands. Www.plantedtank.net forums has lots of product reviews.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I have bought several milwakee regulators from J&L, $108 best deal I could find. Havnt had a problem with any of them yet. My cousin owns a welding shop and he had a heck of a time trying to find me a regulator that would work. Welding equipment isnt meant for fine tunning. After you find a needle valve, bubble counter electric soloniod. It ends up being cheaper to just buy the one from J&L. If you are looking for the best Im sure there are some expensive ones out there. Im not sure why they are better but Im happy with the ones I have at a fair price.


----------



## 6.0DSLPWR (Jun 6, 2010)

I have looked at the milwakee regulator, needle valve, solenoid kit for $108 from JL. I also noticed they sells a complete 10 gallon setup for about $270. That kit comes with a different more regulator, needle valve, solenoid setup. Does anybody know if that setup is better?


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I would assume the parts on the 10gallon setup are of higher quality, and the milwaukee has the advantage of having a bubble counter on it, useful if your diffuser doesn't


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

People often complain about the Milwaukee 957, BUT I would like to say that they are a great set-up if you don't let the CO2 dump (easily fixed if you refill the cylinder before it is empty). I have bought 3 Milwaukee's and have never had an issue. I suggest buying from Canadian Aquatics or J&L. I usually run an atomizer hooked up to a canister filter so the working pressure needs to be at around 25 - 30 PSI to work. The Milwaukee instructions say to use a working pressure of ~15 PSI. Unfortunately at this pressure the bubble count will not be stable.

JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

The milwakee will prob work well, good basic reg setup (never owned one personally) but like CRSfan said they can be known for eotd(end of tank dump) and can jepordize your livestock. But as long as you refill it before it's completely empty your good. Probably the best option as far as something local.

Don't know of any reg builders locally but there are some on other forums down south. Quality wise.... GLA sells some nice equipment CO2 wise, I run one from them....if your willing to order cross border that is and pay a hefty price.


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

I think you mean 10lb kit not gallon. 

Every single stage regulator has the potential to co2 dump from my research. Dual stage gives you the heads up but they are at least $100 more. Pat from Canadian aquatics suggested weighing the tank every now and then to tell when it's low.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 6.0DSLPWR (Jun 6, 2010)

trout said:


> The milwakee will prob work well, good basic reg setup (never owned one personally) but like CRSfan said they can be known for eotd(end of tank dump) and can jepordize your livestock. But as long as you refill it before it's completely empty your good. Probably the best option as far as something local.
> 
> Don't know of any reg builders locally but there are some on other forums down south. Quality wise.... GLA sells some nice equipment CO2 wise, I run one from them....if your willing to order cross border that is and pay a hefty price.


I stopped at JL on my way home today and picked up a 10lb tank, milwakee reg, large diffuser, some tubing, drop checker. Interesting you mentioned GLA...after i got home today I was googling inline diffusers because I would rather run that type vs. a in tank type but grabbed a in tank one from JL because they dont carry a inline type. While browsing the net I came across GLA...this was the first time I heard of them. Looks like they have some very nice stuff. After I get the co2 setup running and give it some time to get it all figured out I am going to order a inline diffuser and nicer looking drop checker from GLA. I dont mind cross border shopping. I am a mechanic and buy all sorts of auto parts across border for friends and family members vehicles. I get everything shipped to the border and am usually down once a month picking things up. EDIT-I just saw the new Atomic CO2 Regulator V3 and its definitely on my wish list. I like how simple and clean it looks.



Alkatraz said:


> I think you mean 10lb kit not gallon.
> 
> Every single stage regulator has the potential to co2 dump from my research. Dual stage gives you the heads up but they are at least $100 more. Pat from Canadian aquatics suggested weighing the tank every now and then to tell when it's low.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Yes I did mean 10lb . Is there a way to tell if a co2 dump is occuring before its too late or what is the best way to avoid it?

Thanks for everyones advice. I am excited to get all this stuff up and running. I am going to stop on my way home tomorrow and fill my tank in new west. I will be taking my time and setting everything up tomorrow night. Next this is I am going to have to order some more ferts soon and get some more plants. It never ends.


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Someone with more experience should answer the co2 dump question, but for the inline reactor I got one from Canadian aquatics and it's working well. It hides the diffuser out of the tank which is nice but tmk it's not a true reactor in the sense that the tiny bubbles flow into the tank. I'm looking for an inline reactor that will allow the bubbles to pop before they get to the tank. (can't stand the seltzer look in my little 8g, may not be noticeable in a larger tank though)

Keep researching on the GLA diffuser, I read a few stories of it breaking under pressure and there was a lot of drama on the planted tank forums regarding mods hiding the complaint threads as GLA is a sponsor.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 6.0DSLPWR (Jun 6, 2010)

Alkatraz said:


> Someone with more experience should answer the co2 dump question, but for the inline reactor I got one from Canadian aquatics and it's working well. It hides the diffuser out of the tank which is nice but tmk it's not a true reactor in the sense that the tiny bubbles flow into the tank. I'm looking for an inline reactor that will allow the bubbles to pop before they get to the tank. (can't stand the seltzer look in my little 8g, may not be noticeable in a larger tank though)
> 
> Keep researching on the GLA diffuser, I read a few stories of it breaking under pressure and there was a lot of drama on the planted tank forums regarding mods hiding the complaint threads as GLA is a sponsor.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I did hear about the difference between a reactor and diffuser being that a diffuser creates tiny bubbles in the tank. I am not sure if that would be a problem with my 55g. If it will be a problem I will be shopping for a reactor as I would hate the look of the bubbles everywhere. Also thanks for the heads up about the GLA diffuser. I definitely have more research to do. For now I just want to get my equipment from JL setup and start pressurized co2. There will be plenty of time down the road to read up on stuff and upgrade equipment.

I can say one thing. The few plants ive added to my tank recently look awesome even without co2. This is my first attempt at a planted tank and it definitely adds a whole new level to the tank vs. plastic plants.


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

if you are looking for a Atomic CO2 Diffuser - Inline - 12/16mm I have a extra. Will let it go cheap msg me. I bought it before I looked at my lines.I needed a 16/20mm


----------

